# Document attestation for US degrees



## areezm (Apr 1, 2010)

I am currently in India with a job offer from Dubai and need my degrees which I attained in the US, to be attested. Can anyone recommend a company in India that can help me with this? Also do they put the attestation marks on my actual degree certificate or on a photocopy that has been notarised?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

areezm said:


> I am currently in India with a job offer from Dubai and need my degrees which I attained in the US, to be attested. Can anyone recommend a company in India that can help me with this? Also do they put the attestation marks on my actual degree certificate or on a photocopy that has been notarised?


Someone else might point you to the right company

But they do deface the whole degree. Okay, they are nice enough to put the stamps and signatures on the back of the degree and not the front, but it is all done on the original degree


----------



## areezm (Apr 1, 2010)

As long as they don't spill coffee all over it :spit: 

Also is it only the actual diploma that needs to be attested or also the transcripts?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Can't help you out with the crucial information you need in regards to companies attesting your paperwork, but can say I only submitted copies of degrees. What you could do, depending on the amount of time you have, is to request a copy from the university you attended and have them stamp and attest it so your original does not leave your hands. With your location they could send it air express to you with a charge of course, but at this point it's about what is important.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

areezm
Here is the name and # of the company that did mine very fast turn around and very dependable with reasonable rates
ASAP Document Services (Attn: Debra Simmonds) 2200 Wilson Blvd, Suite 102‐364 Arlington, VA 22201 U‐S‐A (703)989‐9849


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

areezm said:


> As long as they don't spill coffee all over it :spit:
> 
> Also is it only the actual diploma that needs to be attested or also the transcripts?


Just the diploma (that's what was attested for me)


----------



## areezm (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks vetteguy. Have contacted them and hopefully they will be able to help me out.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

areezm said:


> Thanks vetteguy. Have contacted them and hopefully they will be able to help me out.


No problem... I hope it works out for you...Good Luck


----------

